# S15 swap questions ...?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Well i was gonna buy a s15 front clip, which included everything, for a good price. Is it possible to swap this engine into a 240sx. I thought i heard it could be swaped with a '95 and up 240, but not sure. Also, since I don't want to do this swap myself about how much would this cost for a prfessional installation.

thanks


----------



## playa_ryan13 (Apr 26, 2003)

Well since the S15 has the same engine as the S13 and S14, it will work. The S15 SR20DET has 250hp so it should be a good swap for your car. But you might be careful if you want to convert the headlights, fenders and body kit over because with most of the clips that I have looked at the headlights on the car have been busted.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

its going to be a little harder to do than an s13 or s14 sr20


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

you need the diff because that is where the speed sensor is in the s15


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the engine will go in fine. the rest won't. with some custom work the 6-speed tranny will fit in an S14 and a little more work to put it in an S13. as for the body panels, they won't fit. i know you've seen S13 & 14's with S15 front ends, but its not the factory S15 body panels. just the lights. the rest has to come as an aftermarket body kit.


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

You might look at getting an s13 or s14 sr20det. The s15 uses a 6-speed transmission that is rumored to be weaker than the s13 or s14's 5-speed. However, it is not proven to be weaker, just rumored and conjectured. 

Then look at the major body-kit manufacturers for an s14 to s15 conversion kit. The stock s15 won't convert without some custom fabrication. A "conversion" kit is much easier. Its still not a "bolt-on" conversion, but its easier.


----------

